# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Khu vui chơi giải trí thỏ trắng - điểm đến lý tưởng dành cho mọi người

## meomapdethuong

ĐÓN MỘT ĐÊM TRUNG THU THẬT Ý NGHĨA VÀ HẠNH PHÚC TẠI THỎ TRẮNG



Vào thứ 7 này (29/9) Thỏ Trắng sẽ tổ chức chương trình sân khấu ca nhạc hoành tráng với chủ đề *"Đêm Hội Trăng Rằm"* dành cho các bé và tất cả mọi người. Với sự tham gia của *chị Hằng - DVĐA Thanh Thúy, chú Cuội đáng yêu - Lê Văn Anh, nhóm nhạc dễ thương Mắt Ngọc...Ngoài ra, còn có múa lân, xem ảo thuật với ảo thuật gia Tấn Minh nữa , chị Hằng sẽ kể chuyện về sự tích đêm trung thu cho các bé nghe, rất hấp dẫn đó nha các mẹ 
Ngoài ra, trong đêm Trung Thu này, Thỏ Trắng còn tổ chức "Bốc Thăm May Mắn" dành cho tất cả mọi người, với giaỉ thưởng rất tiện ích: Điện Thoại Cảm Ứng Galaxy, Máy Chụp Ảnh NIkon, Balo du lịch cho cả nhà...và thẻ chơi game miễn phí. Tặng 500 phần quà miễn phí cho các bé có hoàn cảnh khó khăn quận 10.
Các bố mẹ hãy dành cho bé những giây phút thật ý nghĩa và hạnh phúc tại Thỏ Trắng nhé. 
Miễn phí vé vào cổng cho mọi người, thứ 7 (29/9) từ 18h00-20h00 
*





Hoạt động vui chơi giải trí là một hoạt động không thể thiếu với các bạn trẻ. Khu vui chơi Thỏ Trắng nằm ngay quận 10 trung tâm thành phố đảm bảo tính chất: vui – độc – lạ với. Đến với Thỏ Trắng các bạn sẽ có vô cùng điều bất ngờ:
-           Hệ thống thẻ tiện dụng, hiện đại thay cho vé giấy :panda:
-           Miễn phí vào cổng thì còn gì bằng :panda96:
-           Là nơi pose ảnh cực cute dành cho các cặp đôi, nhóm bạn dễ thương để lại nhiều kỷ niệm sâu sắc.

Nào hãy cùng khám phá.  :Smile: 

*- Khu cảm giác mạnh:* Tại đây các bạn có thể thỏa sức vui chơi xả stress với các trò chơi như Cướp Biển Caribe, Tàu Lượn Siêu Tốc, Đĩa Bay Max Air...tung mình trong không trung trong trò đĩa bay, một cảm giác lên cao rồi rơi tự do thật yomost trong trò đu quay dây văng hay hòa mình trong không gian siêu lãng mạn với xe ngựa Hoàng Gia.

*- Phòng game:* vô số máy chơi game mới lạ và hấp dẫn thu hút hàng trăm lượt người mỗi ngày. Nơi các bạn thoải mái xả stress sau những giờ học căng thẳng.

*- Khu chơi miễn phí:* Cưa sừng làm nghé nhé ^^. Tập hợp các trò chơi đa dạng nhiều màu sắc: bập bênh, thú nhún, xích đu, cầu tụt, leo núi...

*.- Khu trò chơi dân gian:* đưa mọi người về với kỷ niệm tuổi thơ với các gian hàng như ném phi tiêu, ném bóng..v..v...

*- Khu dành cho thiếu nhi:* rèn luyện sự khéo léo và dẻo dai cho trẻ em  với các trò
như: tô tượng, tranh cát, câu cá, xe ngựa, thú nhún, tàu bay, đua thuyền nước...

*- Nhà liên hoàn:* rèn luyện kỹ năng và sự khéo léo cho các bé trong các trò chơi vận động liên hoàn.

*Khu nhà hàng – café:* Khu vực ăn uống với thực đơn đa dạng phục vụ các bạn trẻ thêm năng lượng sau một buổi vui chơi lý thú. Có quầy đọc sách mini miễn phí với vô số sách và truyện tranh. Đặc biệt còn là nơi hẹn hò lãng mạn và siêu dễ thương ^^

*Dịch vụ tour – tiệc:* Thỏ Trắng có nhận tổ chức tiệc sinh nhật cho các bé với nhiều gói combo hấp dẫn theo từng chủ đề để phụ huynh và các bé lựa chọn. Đồng thời, còn có dịch vụ tổ chức tour cho các cơ quan, đoàn thể cho các bé đến tham quan và vui chơi với nhiều hoạt động hấp dẫn.





















Sắp tới đây, vào dịp 2-9 và Tết Trung Thu tại Thỏ Trắng sẽ diễn ra nhiều chương trình thú vị với nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn và cực xì tin.

*THIÊN ĐƯỜNG GIẢI TRÍ THỎ TRẮNG*  :hehe:  :hehe: 
*Địa chỉ :* 875 CMT 8 (cổng đường Trường Sơn), phường 15, quận 10, Tp. HCM
*Điện thoại :*08 3977 1975 - 08 3 9771976

*www.giaitrithotrang.vn*

Giờ mở cửa của khu vui chơi:
Ngày thường *(miễn phí vào cổng)*
Khu miễn phí 09h00 - 22h00
Khu game trong nhà 09h00 - 12h00 và 13h00 – 22h00
khu game ngoài trời 16h00 - 22h00
Khu café 7h30 - 22h00
Ngày Lễ - Tết *(miễn phí vào cổng)*
Toàn khu vui chơi 7h30 - 24h00”

----------


## meomapdethuong

Mọi người ghé khu vui chơi vào dịp lễ 2-9 nào.

Mừng quốc khánh 2-9-2012 - KHU VUI CHƠI GIẢI TRÍ THỎ TRẮNG có tổ chức chương trình ca nhạc & gameshow lạ mắt, thú vị. Đặc biệt, có tiết mục *"HÁT CHO NHAU NGHE"* với _nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn độc đáo dành cho tất cả mọi người.
(vào cổng miễn phí) 
THIÊN ĐƯỜNG GIẢI TRÍ THỎ TRẮNG
875 CMT8 (cổng đường Trường Sơn) p.15, quận 10, Tp.HCM_

----------


## meomapdethuong

Chương trình ca nhạc & gameshow chào mừng lễ 2-9 đã thành công tốt đẹp.
Thỏ Trắng cảm ơn mọi người. Mong mọi người tiếp tục ủng hộ Thỏ Trắng ạ  :Smile:

----------


## meomapdethuong

lên cho mọi người đến chơi tại Thỏ Trắng vào tết Trung Thu nào  :Smile:

----------

